# TSLA Stock Price Discussion - 2019 Q1



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TSLA is now at about $300.
It's a sale on Tesla stock! I picked up a few more shares. 

EDIT: clarified that the price is at $300, rather than the stock having dropped by $300.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> TSLA is down around $300 now.
> It's a sale on Tesla stock! I picked up a few more shares.


Also put in an order, so waiting for it to drop back down to an even $300


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Also put in an order, so waiting for it to drop back down to an even $300


I don't think it's likely to get below $300 again.
I placed a market order as soon as I saw $299. It only stayed there for about 5 seconds.
I ended up with a price of $302.

You're probably going to kick yourself later when you didn't buy at $305.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> TSLA is down around $300 now.


I read this as it was down ~$300 from last close and thought you added an extra zero.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> I don't think it's likely to get below $300 again.
> I placed a market order as soon as I saw $299. It only stayed there for about 5 seconds.
> I ended up with a price of $302.
> 
> You're probably going to kick yourself later when you didn't buy at $305.


it was actually at $303 when I set the limit  so even worse


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> I read this as it was down ~$300 from last close and thought you added an extra zero.


HA! Updated my post to clarify, lest I give anybody else a heart-attack.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ok - totally gave in and canceled the $300 order and did market value. (that for sure will drive the price down below $300). For the few dollars different per share figured it wasn't worth the chance. not like I am buying 100s of shares at a time.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

garsh said:


> I don't think it's likely to get below $300 again.


I've thought that many times. But there we were again today, briefly. Any time it drops by 10% in 1 day, it's time for a buy.

BTW in PA the vanity plate "BUY TSLA" was still available last time I checked. 😁


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Back down to 300.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

I think Randall may be holding some TSLA

.









Randall Monroe XKCD https://xkcd.com/2094/


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Suffering from FOMO right now... and kicking myself for not taking full advantage of the low TSLA entry points last week.

So the saying goes “buy low, sell high” but there’s also “catch the wave”. Short interest has dropped another 1+ million shares and options expire a week from today.

As far as short term strategy is concerned, could there still be significant upward momentum for $TSLA even at the current price of ~$345? Could a minor short squeeze already be taking place as we speak?

I’m not a technical person when it comes to stocks, so any insight from experienced members would be appreciated!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> any insight from experienced members would be appreciated!


There's evidence that shorts are manipulating consensus profit expectations for Q4 so that they can report that Tesla fell short of expectations in order to drive the stock price down again. So... there might be another chance to buy TSLA at lower prices after Q4 profits are announced.

For details, read this post by "Fact Checking" over at TMC:
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...stors-roundtable.139047/page-151#post-3326367


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> As far as short term strategy is concerned, could there still be significant upward momentum for $TSLA even at the current price of ~$345? Could a minor short squeeze already be taking place as we speak?
> 
> I'm not a technical person when it comes to stocks, so any insight from experienced members would be appreciated!


On a stock this volatile, taking into account the current maco-economic climate, I don't think anyone else knows any better than you!

TSLA has been out performing the market significantly recently, something it certainly wasn't doing in the first half of 2018. Obviously "short squeeze" is relative to the price of the short, same with the strike prices. Today we're up slightly (on very low volumes) whereas the market is down (again on low volumes) suggesting a hold market going into earnings.

Speaking of earnings, while the cat is out of the bag for volumes, everyone's going to be looking at how the price changes impacted revenue and (more importantly) earnings, Vs efficiency gains on operating costs and investment.

Beyond that, there's a huge spread on EPS estimates for '19 - here we think it's will be over $3.80 for the year but plenty of firms estimate way lower than that and consensus for this last quarter 2018 is $2.12 - I'm thinking closer to $2.25.

We shall see.


----------



## YAMSA44 (Oct 27, 2018)

Playing the stock market is like playing poker, you got to know when to know when to hold them, know when to fold. How strong is your stomach? The TESLA stock will move like a wave, look at the past 6 months performance.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla announced two things last night:

Workforce layoffs of 7%
Q4 may still be profitable, but much less so than Q3.
Stock price is down from $347 at close to $320 in pre-market.

If you've got the stomach for it, this could end up being another buying opportunity. Personally, I'm going to hold tight unless it dips below $300 again.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

saw this when I got the alert that my order (that I thought was well under any level it would hit any time soon, $322) was executed at 6am 😖


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Personally, I'm going to hold tight unless it dips below $300 again.


Are you holding tight because you believe it will drop below $300 again?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I bought yesterday at $347 because I am an idiot and like to buy high, sell low!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

FRC said:


> I bought yesterday at $347 because I am an idiot and like to buy high, sell low!


that's one way to work the stock market


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Are you holding tight because you believe it will drop below $300 again?


No. I've just decided somewhat arbitrarily that $300 is my personal ceiling for what I'm willing to pay for the stock.
If it never goes that low again, I'll just be happy with what I already own.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I’m in. 

Shouldn’t stock prices go up when they announce layoffs? Short interest, too, has gone down the past six consecutive reporting periods so this drop is opposite of what I expected. 

Now seems a good buying opportunity IMHO.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> I'm in.
> 
> Shouldn't stock prices go up when they announce layoffs? Short interest, too, has gone down the past six consecutive reporting periods so this drop is opposite of what I expected.
> 
> Now seems a good buying opportunity IMHO.


It would had the announcement not coincided with adjusted revenue projections for Q4, it almost certainly would have. $3.15 looks like a new floor, which means investors at that price saw this coming. 12 month price targets might be adjusted down, but most people investing in TSLA are either looking to bolster their pension 10 - 20 years form now, or day-trading the volatility.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Back to $300. DOH!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Back to $300. DOH!


Lots of support at $300. I keep waiting for it to break down below that level.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> Lots of support at $300. I keep waiting for it to break down below that level.


Its a good price to get in but then i keep thinking of elon's blog post where he mentions less profit in Q4. May be a good idea to wait until they announce earnings?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> Its a good price to get in but then i keep thinking of elon's blog post where he mentions less profit in Q4. May be a good idea to wait until they announce earnings?


That's the news that caused it to drop from $350 to $300. Unless they announce something even worse, I think that news has already been taken into account.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> That's the news that caused it to drop from $350 to $300. Unless they announce something even worse, I think that news has already been taken into account.


Yes but tesla is the most shorted stock. Unless your not making a big purchase it's better to wait till they announce earnings. If you want to buy a little and then average out after earnings (if it drops) then it's fine I think.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> Yes but tesla is the most shorted stock. Unless your not making a big purchase it's better to wait till they announce earnings. If you want to buy a little and then average out after earnings (if it drops) then it's fine I think.


This is just insane how this stock moves. Down because profits may have peaked 😮


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Expanding in China, delivering in Europe, dropping the referral program, raising the price of supercharging, laying off 7% work force ... and the stock goes down. 

Well... I guess if I understood the stock market, I'd be a rich man, so I don't need to bother telling anyone here "I DON'T GET IT!" 

Oh well... sitting on my shares anyway. Might just go ahead and make my seat a little taller.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Lovesword said:


> Oh well... sitting on my shares anyway. Might just go ahead and make my seat a little taller.


Where's the "groan" icon?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Expanding in China, delivering in Europe, dropping the referral program, raising the price of supercharging, laying off 7% work force ... and the stock goes down.
> 
> Well... I guess if I understood the stock market, I'd be a rich man, so I don't need to bother telling anyone here "I DON'T GET IT!"
> 
> Oh well... sitting on my shares anyway. Might just go ahead and make my seat a little taller.


I do want to add but little afraid till the earnings call. There is no doubt this is a huge growth stock.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Relevant Seeking Alpha article:

The Recent Drop In Tesla Is An Opportunity

Summary

Tesla recently gapped down on negative news, but my analysis shows this drop to be an overreaction.
Economies of scale and the Model 3 are the main bullish catalysts going into 2019 and should create more growth momentum for this company.
I recommend an options strategy for leveraging this opportunity into a long 2019 position on Tesla.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Did anyone else think that TSLA would’ve hit $500 a long time ago? It’s $287 now. Geez...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> Did anyone else think that TSLA would've hit $500 a long time ago? It's $287 now. Geez...


I think Tesla is going to continue to be attacked until they exit "growth mode". They have a lot more growing to do. The two massiest (  ) mass-market products are going to be the Model Y and pickup. Even though Elon said that the Model 3 production ramp-up would be the last "bet the company" situation, I don't think that's going to be true. I think he'll happily (and correctly) leverage the company again in order to accelerate production of those two vehicles in particular.

So... I think we're going to continue to see lots of stock price volatility for several years, until both Y and Pickup production are ramped up.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have the advantage of owning Apple stock for decades. Guys sitting in front of a bunch of PC monitors on Wall Street would regularly write "Apple is doomed!" stories, completely oblivious to why people liked their products. They still do. Is it outright manipulation or short-sightedness? Probably some of each.

Tesla is doomed! Get used to hearing this.

On the other hand, I think Tesla _is_ doomed if it doesn't fix the customer service problems. The "shorts" will get around to this eventually, and I won't be arguing with them.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I dipped back in at $311, wish I would have been a little more patient, but my last sale was at $348. Looking like it's going to open down this morning, but I have little doubt that it'll be back in the 325-350 range before long. But Tesla does have things to work on in the communication department. The supercharger mess and and not getting out in front of the so-called production cuts for the Model S/X.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> I dipped back in at $311, wish I would have been a little more patient, but my last sale was at $348. Looking like it's going to open down this morning, but I have little doubt that it'll be back in the 325-350 range before long. But Tesla does have things to work on in the communication department. The supercharger mess and and not getting out in front of the so-called production cuts for the Model S/X.


I really think the investors took the production cuts in a wrong way. Classic example of panic selling.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> I really think the investors took the production cuts in a wrong way. Classic example of panic selling.


They're not true investors then. They are speculators.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> They're not true investors then. They are speculators.


Remember, investors who are simply holding stock do not determine the stock price. It's only the people buying and selling at that particular point in time who are determining the current price of the stock. So it's always the tiny, tiny fraction of a company's stock that's being traded at any particular second that determines the price.

It's a rather insane system, if you think about it too much.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I was wondering why the stock price just took a nose dive within the past hour.
Found it.

Tesla Model 3 Loses CR Recommendation Over Reliability Issues

It's a good article. A lot of the worst issues they describe appear to be old issues that have been rectified. But we all know that Tesla still has some ongoing issues with the Model 3 that still need to be addressed.

Oh well. Another TSLA buying opportunity.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> I was wondering why the stock price just took a nose dive within the past hour.
> Found it.
> 
> Tesla Model 3 Loses CR Recommendation Over Reliability Issues
> ...


right on. buy the dip


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

From https://www.consumerreports.org/car...es-cr-recommendation-over-reliability-issues/


> *Tesla's Response*
> 
> A Tesla spokesperson said the automaker has already made "significant improvements" to correct the issues that Model 3 owners raised with CR. "The vast majority of these issues have already been corrected through design and manufacturing improvements, and we are already seeing a significant improvement in our field data," the spokesperson wrote in an emailed statement to CR. "We take feedback from our customers very seriously and quickly implement improvements any time we hear about issues."


The line "We take feedback from our customers very seriously and quickly implement improvements any time we hear about issues." is REALLY amusing. In my experience they don't ever take ANY feedaack, just ignore all calls and emails. And it's gotten worse over the past 3 months.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Karl Sun said:


> From https://www.consumerreports.org/car...es-cr-recommendation-over-reliability-issues/
> 
> The line "We take feedback from our customers very seriously and quickly implement improvements any time we hear about issues. is REALLY amusing. In my experience they don't ever take ANY feedaback, just ignored all calls and emails. And it's gottedn worse over thed past 3 months.


Don't get me wrong I love tesla but I agree with this. Specially the SC guys never listen to your concerns.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

if they did not take owner's concerns into consideration, they would not have changed the snow tire regen, the windows and charging port behavior in cold weather, Sentry mode, Dog mode, pre-condition from the app, etc, etc

They do consider owners' feedback and act on it quite quickly. Just because some owners have experienced specific issues that may still be outstanding, does not mean they do not constantly make changes per owner feedback.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Interesting... I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess: fiction.

Love that they have a section on "how they measure..." but only include one number ".. more than 500" (number of Consumer Reports members that responded to the survey). Why not just post the actual data? What's the point of saying complaint responses were "relatively high" when you have the actual DATA to back that up if it indeed is a fact?

Some body hardware issues. How many?
In car electronics issues. How many?
And so on...

So... yes I'm a Tesla fanboy. Yes I am coming to their defense here. However, I read the entire Consumer Reports article and it's JUNK.
If you have proof.... actual data points/metrics/numbers and you don't use them but instead write drivel like "some owners also complained..." and include quotes from "...one member wrote in." then your article is hammered dog feces.

Oh, also... note to self, buy more TSLA today.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Lovesword said:


> View attachment 22256
> 
> Interesting... I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess: fiction.
> 
> ...


with generalizations like that, you could take most any data and say there are reported issues.

if you look at the data that @KarenRei put together last summer (when there were many more QA issues on delivered cars), for something with a relatively low response of issues reported, there were still issues reported. For instance, 1.1% reported significant panel gaps. (And not even getting into what one person considers significant is minor or acceptable to another person) 
I would say the perception is different between the wording of "owners reported significant panel gaps" (true) and "1.1% of owners reported significant panel gaps" (accurate of actual data), or even "83.2% of owners reported panel alignment was perfect, and only 12% reported one slight misaligned panel"

without knowing the percentages it is pretty meaningless to state owners reported issues.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

More negative press:
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/21/tesla-refund-and-return-problems-detailed.html

One ridiculous thing from this article:
"When they drove the car back to their office, they couldn't turn it off. It sat running in their driveway for hours before Indu Chhabra drove it back to the Tesla store."
What in the world does that mean?!!! It sat running..... I'm going to laugh about that all night.

But actually, the overall topic of the article is true, and one of the most maddening things is the lack of communication. It took me 5 months to get a $1k refund. I've been in virtual radio silence on powerwalls which I signed a contract for a year ago (but then I just got a call today about them -- yay!!). Tesla has a lot of room for improvement on these things, but I truly believe that they will get their act together and improve. I'm still all in on Tesla (and TSLA).


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> if they did not take owner's concerns into consideration, they would not have changed the snow tire regen, the windows and charging port behavior in cold weather, Sentry mode, Dog mode, pre-condition from the app, etc, etc
> 
> They do consider owners' feedback and act on it quite quickly. Just because some owners have experienced specific issues that may still be outstanding, does not mean they do not constantly make changes per owner feedback.


I have not had any issues with my car my only frustration is with the SC. Just to make that clear.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Bigriver said:


> More negative press:
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/21/tesla-refund-and-return-problems-detailed.html
> 
> One ridiculous thing from this article:
> ...


The 2k price drop stuff that they are quoting is utter nonsense.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't get the stock price. In addition to being the best selling premium sedan in the U.S., Tesla having 2 consecutive quarters of profitability, 40-50% growth forecast in worldwide recession scenario, and over 200,000 Model 3s produced with no competition in sight, _thousands upon thousands of Model 3s are being delivered to Europe and China __right now_.

How in the world could TSLA be trading below $300 a share? What a bargain and I've never been so bullish!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Need advice on a good trading site or app. My broker charges $50 per transaction outside of my usual mutual fund investment and I was ok with that back when I only made 2 of them (both TSLA purchases btw). However, now I’d like to start doing more buying and selling so figured I’d post here. I’ve heard e-trade is pretty good. RobinHood is another name I’ve seen.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> I've heard e-trader is pretty good.


I started with OptionsHouse which is now a part of E-Trade


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Need advice on a good trading site or app. My broker charges $50 per transaction outside of my usual mutual fund investment and I was ok with that back when I only made 2 of them (both TSLA purchases btw). However, now I'd like to start doing more buying and selling so figured I'd post here. I've heard e-trade is pretty good. RobinHood is another name I've seen.


robinhood they have a gold option. etrade is 6.99 per trade


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I've used TDAmeritrade for my non-broker investment activities over the past 3 years and have no complaint. I think their fee is generally $6.95 per trade.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you for the responses all! Gonna look into the pros/cons of each. 
Sorry for the tangent off topic a bit.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> I don't get the stock price. In addition to being the best selling premium sedan in the U.S., Tesla having 2 consecutive quarters of profitability, 40-50% growth forecast in worldwide recession scenario, and over 200,000 Model 3s produced with no competition in sight, _thousands upon thousands of Model 3s are being delivered to Europe and China __right now_.
> 
> How in the world could TSLA be trading below $300 a share? What a bargain and I've never been so bullish!


One of my coworkers argued with me recently on this saying it is wildly overpriced, if you look at it vs $F. Comparing stock price, global vehicles sales, vehicle revenue. $F has 6x more vehicle revenue and their stock is roughly 37x less than tsla. So by his logic, $tesla should be trading around $2... until you look at revenue per car, market cap, and more than anything else - future potential (which really is what the stock market is all about). to me, this really points much more to a huge issue with Ford, than with Tesla's stock price.

@Lovesword +1 for Robinhood


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Signed up for Robinhood. Now I have to wait for my funds to be available. Not sure why I didn’t think about that part prior, oh well. At least I can get 3 shares now...


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Need advice on a good trading site or app. My broker charges $50 per transaction outside of my usual mutual fund investment and I was ok with that back when I only made 2 of them (both TSLA purchases btw). However, now I'd like to start doing more buying and selling so figured I'd post here. I've heard e-trade is pretty good. RobinHood is another name I've seen.


Fidelity is $4.95 a trade. That's what I use.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

...So the S-E-C won't let me be 
or let me be me so let me see
They tried to shut me down due to a Tweet
But you can't stop me or my EVs

So, short the dip, for Tesla it's RIP.
F### that, lies from their lips just to get clicks 
And get ready for a burn of the shorts that are hatin,
I just settled all my lawsuits, "F### you, Clayton!"

Now this looks like a job for me
CEO, gas free car company
Model S, Model X and Model 3
Y the whole damn lineups so sexy!

I said, this looks like a job for me
So just retweet and follow me
'Cause you need to have your Musk-troversy
'Cause your news is empty without Elon Reeve










KIDS!!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@Lovesword, did you actually make that up yourself? It's *BRILLIANT!!!!*

I just hope the stock price is still down to $290 when the market opens this morning.
If so, I'm buying a few more shares.

EDIT:
Ok, I had to share that masterpiece on twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100328517525479424


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> @Lovesword, did you actually make that up yourself? It's *BRILLIANT!!!!*
> 
> I just hope the stock price is still down to $290 when the market opens this morning.
> If so, I'm buying a few more shares.
> ...


Thanks garsh!!! Appreciate the kind words (and the twitter share!). Yeah, I read the news about the SEC going after Musk (again) and, after rolling my eyes, channeled my inner Eminem and eminemulated his song "Without Me" (the specific verse starts around 1:21)






Also, since I'm explaining the joke (in case some didn't get why I used this name). Clayton!

Hopefully my funds in Robinhood clear by tomorrow... patiently waiting. I want to get in more too!


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Thanks garsh!!! Appreciate the kind words (and the twitter share!). Yeah, I read the news about the SEC going after Musk (again) and, after rolling my eyes, channeled my inner Eminem and eminemulated his song "Without Me" (the specific verse starts around 1:21)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you guys think Elon did anything wrong? Though this is a great buying opportunity I hate any distractions tesla has like these.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> I hate any distractions tesla has like these.


Antagonizing the SEC doesn't seem like a good idea.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Antagonizing the SEC doesn't seem like a good idea.


You mean the follow up reply that me made saying how embarrassing?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> Do you guys think Elon did anything wrong. Though this is a great buying opportunity I hate any distractions tesla has like these.


Sure. Elon did something wrong. He agreed to have his twitter posts concerning Tesla reviewed before posting, and it would appear that he hasn't been doing that.

But the original "500,000 vehicles in 2018" tweet is actually in line with the "350,000 - 500,000 Model 3s in 2018" statement he made during the last shareholders meeting. So from a factual standpoint, it's still in-line with previous official statements, so doesn't count as a new material disclosure.

Ref: Tesla, Inc. (TSLA) CEO Elon Musk on Q4 2018 Results - Earnings Call Transcript


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> Sure. Elon did something wrong. He agreed to have his twitter posts concerning Tesla reviewed before posting, and it would appear that he hasn't been doing that.
> 
> But the original "500,000 vehicles in 2018" tweet is actually in line with the "350,000 - 500,000 Model 3s in 2018" statement he made during the last shareholders meeting. So from a factual standpoint, it's still in-line with previous official statements, so doesn't count as a new material disclosure.
> 
> Ref: Tesla, Inc. (TSLA) CEO Elon Musk on Q4 2018 Results - Earnings Call Transcript


The statement that tesla put out yesterday stated that his tweets are reviewed. Plus whatever he is tweeting since the settlement does not impact the stock price directly. Isn't that what he is doing?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Elon's tweet about the 500K affected stock price not at all. The SEC's follow-up action hit the stock price hard. That being said, Elon has done it again, his irresponsible actions have negatively affected his stockholders, to whom he has a fiduciary responsibility. It's time for Elon to be mature enough to say "I can't trust myself to say the right things on twitter" and let an associate handle his twitter responses. I thought Tesla had gotten this under control, but apparently not. Probably not this time, but if this behavior is allowed to continue, eventually Elon will not prevail. He is NOT more powerful that the SEC, the courts, and the US government. These actions hurt Elon, they hurt TESLA, the stockholders, and in the long run they'll hurt all of us as Tesla owners. I love my car and Tesla, but dammit Elon, check yourself!


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

FRC said:


> Elon's tweet about the 500K affected stock price not at all. The SEC's follow-up action hit the stock price hard. That being said, Elon has done it again, his irresponsible actions have negatively affected his stockholders, to whom he has a fiduciary responsibility. It's time for Elon to be mature enough to say "I can't trust myself to say the right things on twitter" and let an associate handle his twitter responses. I thought Tesla had gotten this under control, but apparently not. Probably not this time, but if this behavior is allowed to continue, eventually Elon will not prevail. He is NOT more powerful that the SEC, the courts, and the US government. These actions hurt Elon, they hurt TESLA, the stockholders, and in the long run they'll hurt all of are as Tesla owners. I love my car and Tesla, but dammit Elon, check yourself!


I agree that Elon must keep things under control when tweeting. But just curious except that 500k tweet what has he tweeted since the settlement that has violated it?

He's free to tweet anything he wants just but not anything that will affect the stock price or any material information disclosure (these tweets need permission)


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I am unaware of others since the settlement, and this one didn't directly affect the stock price, the SEC's response did. His transgression(according to reports that I've read) is in not having his tweets vetted in accordance with the settlement. And when the SEC(rightly) calls him out on this, he thumbs his nose at them? NOT smart, NOT responsible.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

FRC said:


> I am unaware of others since the settlement, and this one didn't directly affect the stock price, the SEC's response did. His transgression(according to reports that I've read) is in not having his tweets vetted in accordance with the settlement. And when the SEC(rightly) calls him out on this, he thumbs his nose at them? NOT smart, NOT responsible.


Tesla statement says otherwise though. I have seen some interviews where he was asked is anyone looking at your tweets then he said I only need permission to tweet something that will affect the stock price.

This tweet on 19th he did not take permission that's why the follow up tweet. But tesla responded saying whatever he tweeeted was public information and there is no need for a permission. I hope they can prove this in court. This one looks like will drag on for some time.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> Tesla statement says otherwise though.


Can you provide a link? I haven't seen that statement.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I would expect TSLA to fall farther from it's current pre-market down $9. But I'm always wrong, so buy early this morning!


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

I had doubts but this is more confirmation that SEC has been infiltrated.

There is no way for SEC to have the resources to monitor what top execs of every single listed company says in public and the fact that it is happening here points to unfair bias - not rocket science at all.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Jayc said:


> I had doubts but this is more confirmation that SEC has been infiltrated.
> 
> There is no way for SEC to have the resources to monitor what top execs of every single listed company says in public and the fact that it is happening here points to unfair bias - not rocket science at all.


So if they take him out this time tesla is going to have huge problems.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Question though, what’s Elon’s purpose for these tweets anyway? 

They don’t help but rather hurt TSLA stock and the thousands of investors along with it. Plus the last tweet was inaccurate by 100k as Elon corrected himself. Oopsie! All things great with Tesla are totally being ignored as a result. 

Elon’s unregulated financial-related tweets are the last thing we need. Hopefully, all of this rubbish won’t matter very soon.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> I would expect TSLA to fall farther from it's current pre-market down $9. But I'm always wrong, so buy early this morning!


Stocks are weird man...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> They don't help but rather hurt TSLA stock


Elon's tweet caused no noticeable movement in stock price.
The SEC's announcement that they asked a Judge to hold Elon in contempt caused a precipitous drop in the stock price.

So... which entity is actually hurting TSLA stock holders?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Pick whichever one you want, but this ball had come to rest and Elon started it rolling again!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Elon's tweet caused no noticeable movement in stock price.
> The SEC's announcement that they asked a Judge to hold Elon in contempt caused a precipitous drop in the stock price.
> 
> So... which entity is actually hurting TSLA stock holders?


same with the going private deal last summer. It didn't cause a massive downturn until the SEC went on record that they would open a case against Elon/Tesla.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

FRC said:


> I would expect TSLA to fall farther from it's current pre-market down $9. But I'm always wrong, so buy early this morning!


Stock up from pre-market lows. Looks like I'm wrong/right again!


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> Can you provide a link? I haven't seen that statement.


Here is that link

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/aus165/elon_musk_faces_us_contempt_claim_for_violating/ehabj15


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Sorry to derail this thread with my silliness. I feel like that opened up the responses re: Elon versus the SEC. 

I'll attempt to get us back on track... did you guys get in? I know I sure did!  (seems to already be headed back up)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> His transgression(according to reports that I've read) is in not having his tweets vetted in accordance with the settlement.





webdriverguy said:


> Tesla statement says otherwise though.


Thanks for the link to the document.
Actually, the document confirms that this individual tweet was not vetted.

_Although the 7:15 PM EST tweet was not individually pre-approved, Mr. Musk believed that the substance had already been appropriately vetted, pre-approved, and publicly disseminated._​


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

wasn't the twitter vetting limited to during trading hours? why is this even an issue, not even getting into this was reiterating info already released officially as part of the Q4 letter/call...


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> Thanks for the link to the document.
> Actually, the document confirms that this individual tweet was not vetted.
> 
> _Although the 7:15 PM EST tweet was not individually pre-approved, Mr. Musk believed that the substance had already been appropriately vetted, pre-approved, and publicly disseminated._​


Yes but they are arguing that this is public information. I checked the investor letter they put out after earnings call and it says 500k units as well. He does not need permission to tweet about this.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

garsh said:


> Elon's tweet caused no noticeable movement in stock price.
> The SEC's announcement that they asked a Judge to hold Elon in contempt caused a precipitous drop in the stock price.
> 
> So... which entity is actually hurting TSLA stock holders?


No harm in proceeding with extra precaution, especially when the SEC is on your tail. What may seem little might cascade into something major. Tesla doesn't need that noise and Elon didn't need to make that tweet.

Anyway, great buying opportunity!


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> No harm in proceeding with extra precaution, especially when the SEC is on your tail. What may seem little might cascade into something major. Tesla doesn't need that noise and Elon didn't need to make that tweet.
> 
> Anyway, great buying opportunity!


So maxwell investors are now getting involved. I have to agree now that elon should just stop tweeting.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> So maxwell investors are now getting involved. I have to agree now that elon should just stop tweeting.


Ok... this gives me a serious SAD.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Ok... this gives me a serious SAD.


i truly hope they should not be able to block the deal unless the judge says elon was wrong.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> i truly hope they should not be able to block the deal unless the judge says elon was wrong.


It's probably just a power play... "give us more moneys!!!"

I'm a sucker for more moneys.

So far the stock price is taking that news well.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> It's probably just a power play... "give us more moneys!!!"
> 
> I'm a sucker for more moneys.
> 
> So far the stock price is taking that news well.


 Clarification - looks like the class action from maxwell investors is unrelated to the sec thing


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> Clarification - looks like the class action from maxwell investors is unrelated to the sec thing


Sorry to be off topic looks like Elon tweeted some tesla news California Thursday 2pm. Are they unveiling something?


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> Sorry to be off topic looks like Elon tweeted some tesla news California Thursday 2pm. Are they unveiling something?


Yes, something that would bring TSLA back up to the 360s in 2 days. 

No clue what Elon is announcing.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Today. 3:00pm CST. 







(I'm off work)

EDIT: Maybe it's to announce the 35k version Model 3?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Today. 3:00pm CST.
> 
> (I'm off work)
> 
> EDIT: Maybe it's to announce the 35k version Model 3?


Today is Wednesday?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> Sorry to be off topic looks like Elon tweeted some tesla news California Thursday 2pm. Are they unveiling something?


Too little notice for a big Model Y intro, I think it will be Model 3 standard interior and maybe HW3 and superduperchargers


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Today is Wednesday?


Oh you have to scroll down in my message. I was making an announcement.

Just another one of my jokes that missed.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Too little notice for a big Model Y intro


But he _could_ be announcing the time & place for the Model Y reveal.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

maybe thursday at 2pm is his monthly hour off. just wants to get it out there so he doesn't forget


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok, this is kind of brilliant.

Could Elon Musk Talk Himself Into a Tesla Buyout?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Ok, this is kind of brilliant.
> 
> Could Elon Musk Talk Himself Into a Tesla Buyout?


Ready for the ousting of Musk and the following stock tumble before this has a possibility of happening?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Ready for the ousting of Musk and the following stock tumble before this has a possibility of happening?


I love the idea as well. But lot of posts have said that they is a less chance they kick him out. But if he does step down and stock tumbles but they need cash to complete maxwell tech deal right?


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> I love the idea as well. But lot of posts have said that they is a less chance they kick him out. But if he does step down and stock tumbles but they need cash to complete maxwell tech deal right?


Does the elephant reference in elons twitter handle mean that short range model 3 is coming? the previous animal was lemur?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> Does the elephant reference in this twitter handle mean that short range model 3 is coming? the previous animal was lemur?


You know, I don't have social media of any kind (beyond this forum which I spend too much time on) so informative posts like this, I really like them because I had no idea why people kept calling the MR3 a lemur.

I'm also last to find out about family events and friendly get togethers...though that might not be just my lack of social media.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

So why the 5% stock jump today? Not complaining but just not seeing the reason. Large fast changes up or down are usually an over-reaction to something.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> So why the 5% stock jump today? Not complaining but just not seeing the reason. Large fast changes up or down are usually an over-reaction to something.


I think it's due to Elon's most recent set of tweets.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100646870601220098

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100647838516539392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100672354932256773


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> I think it's due to Elon's most recent set of tweets.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100646870601220098
> ...


The stock is already up, so wouldn't it be hilarious that the stock still goes up tomorrow and when tesla does the announcement it reaches even higher AH so that they can make their bonds payment using stock.

Shorts would cry if that happened.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

The tusk really has to be a clue here just like Lemur was for medium range...but I can't figure it out. We already have an Ivory dash...


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

JWardell said:


> The tusk really has to be a clue here just like Lemur was for medium range...but I can't figure it out. We already have an Ivory dash...


The another clue is Buffet said 5 days ago he wants to make an elephant acquisition


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

webdriverguy said:


> The another clue is Buffet said 5 days ago he wants to make an elephant acquisition


Also looks like someone spotted HW3 on teslafi

https://i.redd.it/tqi6iup7x7j21.jpg


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> The another clue is Buffet said 5 days ago he wants to make an elephant acquisition


Imagine if this were the case. For years, I've been waiting for this Buffett-buys-TSLA moment since I learned that he had invested in BYD. It would boost the stock price like nothing else.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

It turns out Buffett has been invested in BYD Chinese electric company for 10 years. He's fully aware of the industry and that China is already leapfrogging the USA in adopting EVs and other clean air/environmentally friendly solutions.

American automakers will be left behind unless they go electric. They have no choice. Buffett is fully aware of this.

Listening to his comments in this video, I can't help but wonder why he wouldn't want to have a stake at Tesla at some point:


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1100913374697803777


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

I read somewhere (here?) that he only changed his twitter handle to Tusk after someone sent him a meme, so.. could it be unrelated?

In whatever case... the guy changes one letter in a twitter handle and the world pays attention. The guy tweets 5(ish) words over 3 tweets and the world waits with bated breath!!!

Love it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> I read somewhere (here?) that he only changed his twitter handle to Tusk after someone sent him a meme, so.. could it be unrelated?
> 
> In whatever case... the guy changes one letter in a twitter handle and the world pays attention. The guy tweets 5(ish) words over 3 tweets and the world waits with bated breath!!!
> 
> Love it.


Just saw, via Reddit, he changed it back.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> The tusk really has to be a clue here just like Lemur was for medium range...but I can't figure it out. We already have an Ivory dash...


Tusk.... Truck?

Oh, I have so many guesses. I just hope that whatever it is, it drives the stock price through the roof. I'm sick of buying stock.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

That liquid-cooled supercharger will probably have a big trunk...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

JWardell said:


> That liquid-cooled supercharger will probably have a big trunk...


I guess you meant elephant trunk.  I thought car trunk at first.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Down $12 and falling since announcement...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Stock price falling...


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

FRC said:


> Down $12 and falling since announcement...


Still holding onto the Tusk Theory. Too bad they have to shell out the $900+ million.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

FRC said:


> Stock price falling...


Stock usually responds poorly to price cuts. Beginning of January was a huge hit with the $2k price reductions.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

FRC said:


> Stock price falling...


Probably more to do with Elon saying Q1 will not be profitable. Just guessing tho, stocks confuse the sh!t out of me.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Elon is now stating that Tesla will not make a profit in Q1, but they expect to be profitable again in Q2.
So I guess the rally is still off into the future.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I really wish I didn't feel this way, but if I was 100% pro-Tesla 2 hours ago, I'm about 75% now.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> I really wish I didn't feel this way, but if I was 100% pro-Tesla 2 hours ago, I'm about 75% now.


Why?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> Elon is now stating that Tesla will not make a profit in Q1, but they expect to be profitable again in Q2.
> So I guess the rally is still off into the future.


Those words alone will outweigh all the news of the $35k car becoming a reality in the investors' insane minds. If stock crashes tomorrow, I might have to scoop some up.
Gotta save up for that model Y anyway!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Why?


I'm not sure I can accurately verbalize...but I'll try. I've always been concerned with Elon's erratic behavior. He's apparently a brilliant man, and he's successfully brought several outstanding products to market. However, he seems incapable of getting out of the way so that qualified business people can turn his vision into a profitable and sustainable business. I thought that his questionable behavior of last fall had been reined in and controlled, but this week has convinced me that I was wrong. There's some evidence that his weird behavior in Q3 of '18 might have been (understandably) stress induced. Perhaps his antics this week were also. I'm sure that pulling together all these major changes, introducing the 35K model, and taking a step backwards in terms of a losing quarter have been hand-wringing. But as a business leader you can't allow stress to cause you to lash out at an entity(SEC) that can effectively put you out of business. I have a hard time envisioning a successful Tesla without Elon at the helm. I also have a hard time envisioning a successful Tesla WITH Elon(as he is now) at the helm. Closing stores feels extraordinarily desperate to me. With customer service already at a very poor level already, how can this move make it better? Sure cars can be sold exclusively on-line, but I don't see that model being effective for service and customer relations. Perhaps @Jay79 was correct months ago when he adamantly suggested that Tesla would eventually be forced into using a dealership model. My wife once worked for a software firm that was close to bankruptcy, they slashed the price of their most popular product as a last ditch attempt to survive. It worked, but it was desperate. Todays activity reminds me much of that. I'm not a worry-wart, but all this oddness does worry me. I am a Tesla customer and a TSLA owner. I'll hold the product and the stock I own, but I worry for the future of both. Please, tell me how badly wrong I am.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> I'm not sure I can accurately verbalize...but I'll try. I've always been concerned with Elon's erratic behavior. He's apparently a brilliant man, and he's successfully brought several outstanding products to market. However, he seems incapable of getting out of the way so that qualified business people can turn his vision into a profitable and sustainable business. I thought that his questionable behavior of last fall had been reined in and controlled, but this week has convinced me that I was wrong. There's some evidence that his weird behavior in Q3 of '18 might have been (understandably) stress induced. Perhaps his antics this week were also. I'm sure that pulling together all these major changes, introducing the 35K model, and taking a step backwards in terms of a losing quarter have been hand-wringing. But as a business leader you can't allow stress to cause you to lash out at an entity(SEC) that can effectively put you out of business. I have a hard time envisioning a successful Tesla without Elon at the helm. I also have a hard time envisioning a successful Tesla WITH Elon(as he is now) at the helm. Closing stores feels extraordinarily desperate to me. With customer service already at a very poor level already, how can this move make it better? Sure cars can be sold exclusively on-line, but I don't see that model being effective for service and customer relations. Perhaps @Jay79 was correct months ago when he adamantly suggested that Tesla would eventually be forced into using a dealership model. My wife once worked for a software firm that was close to bankruptcy, they slashed the price of their most popular product as a last ditch attempt to survive. It worked, but it was desperate. Todays activity reminds me much of that. I'm not a worry-wart, but all this oddness does worry me. I am a Tesla customer and a TSLA owner. I'll hold the product and the stock I own, but I worry for the future of both. Please, tell me how badly wrong I am.


Thanks for typing that out. I thought you were basing this all on tonight.

I agree, attacking the SEC is not a good choice.

To me, closing stores does not mean customer service will degrade. Service centers and mobile service are not dependent on stores and now more resources can be given to it.

I also do not necessarily see price cuts as a bad thing but do not understand it if they're trying to turn a profit.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Thanks for typing that out. I thought you were basing this all on tonight.
> 
> I agree, attacking the SEC is not a good choice.
> 
> ...


They are cutting prices to stimulate sales. If sales decline the company will tank. In order to cut prices they need to lay off employees and close galleries. Its an insane amount of money Tesla has to spend to keep their current business model a float, I personally don't get why they are putting themselves under so much strain. If they just focused on engineering cars and manufacturing them they could surplus billions annually.


----------



## Frog (Nov 9, 2017)

Djeez guys, you all sound like I should cancel my order and buy either a Jaguar i-Pace or an Audi e-tron to be on the safe side.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Frog said:


> Djeez guys, you all sound like I should cancel my order and buy either a Jaguar i-Pace or an Audi e-tron to be on the safe side.


Well, this thread is about TSLA the stock, which is a volatile beast. (I laughed at an article yesterday that said the stock would either go down by 10% or up by 10%. Yep. It does that.) I believe in the company for the longterm. It has brought the world not only revolutionary vehicles, but it is changing a lot of the aspects of how cars are sold and serviced. There are growing pains. And BTW, Tesla the car is the most phenomenal thing I have ever owned or dreamed of owning. The cars are so different, and the cars are so good.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Bigriver said:


> Well, this thread is about TSLA the stock, which is a volatile beast. (I laughed at an article yesterday that said the stock would either go down by 10% or up by 10%. Yep. It does that.) I believe in the company for the longterm. It has brought the world not only revolutionary vehicles, but it is changing a lot of the aspects of how cars are sold and serviced. There are growing pains. And BTW, Tesla the car is the most phenomenal thing I have ever owned or dreamed of owning. The cars are so different, and the cars are so good.


Agreed, car is good. Business? Not so much. Not yet at least.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Closing stores feels extraordinarily desperate to me. With customer service already at a very poor level already, how can this move make it better?


Because they're using some of the savings from store/sales shutdown and investing it in service.

https://www.tesla.com/blog/35000-Tesla-model-3-available-now

_At the same time, we will be increasing our investment in the Tesla service system, with the goal of same-day, if not same-hour service, and with most service done by us coming to you, rather than you coming to us. Moreover, we guarantee service availability anywhere in any country in which we operate._​


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Looks like we're gonna open -$13 this morning.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> Looks like we're gonna open -$13 this morning.


Meh. It was +13 on Wednesday, and down to $290 earlier this week.

Daytrading will drive one bonkers.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> Meh. It was +13 on Wednesday, and down to $290 earlier this week.
> 
> Daytrading will drive one bonkers.


I would say, You've gotta be bonkers to day trade!


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

FRC said:


> I would say, You've gotta be bonkers to day trade!


Who bought today? What an opportunity. I added some.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

webdriverguy said:


> Who bought today? What an opportunity. I added some.


I had already bought more at these prices earlier this week. I'm holding still today.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I bought some at $300.00. Wish I was a little more patient, but I have little doubt it'll be back in the mid 300s before long. Maybe not until June or something, but TSLA is a volatile joy ride. I try to buy the dips whenever I have some excess in my core position and usually sell somewhere in the $350 range.


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

WAY underwater at $365.... but I've learned patience.......


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

garsh said:


> I don't think it's likely to get below $300 again.
> I placed a market order as soon as I saw $299. It only stayed there for about 5 seconds.
> I ended up with a price of $302.
> 
> You're probably going to kick yourself later when you didn't buy at $305.


Definitely glad I waited to buy instead of buying at over $300. It seems there's a huge benefit in waiting to buy everything Tesla......cars and stocks! 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

TSLA short squeeze must be on Elon time.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> TSLA short squeeze must be on Elon time.


This makes me sad.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

FF35 said:


> Definitely glad I waited to buy instead of buying at over $300. It seems there's a huge benefit in waiting to buy everything Tesla......cars and stocks! 🤣😂🤣😂🤣😂


Anyone know why we are down today?


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

webdriverguy said:


> Anyone know why we are down today?


This could be one of the reasons:

https://electrek.co/2019/03/04/teslas-autopilot-bait-and-switch/


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Stock is really taking a beating today...wish I had waited a few extra days to buy back in! Oh well.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Stock is really taking a beating today...wish I had waited a few extra days to buy back in! Oh well.


Suspension of Model 3 imports to China?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> Stock is really taking a beating today...wish I had waited a few extra days to buy back in! Oh well.


Me too.


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Stock is really taking a beating today...wish I had waited a few extra days to buy back in! Oh well.


So much FUD stories going around


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

Guys,

A good read

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/b02cgs


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Stock is cratering again today... makes no sense. I'm trying to figure out what to sell to put more into TSLA.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> Stock is cratering again today... makes no sense. I'm trying to figure out what to sell to put more into TSLA.


I swore I wouldn't buy more unless it went back into the 260s...now I'm scrambling to find some cash


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

Do you think all the recent AP/FSD upgrades will have enough positive impact on the quarterly earnings to move the stock price?


----------



## fritter63 (Nov 9, 2018)

slasher016 said:


> Stock is cratering again today... makes no sense. I'm trying to figure out what to sell to put more into TSLA.


more FUD.....

Tesla shares are about to take a turn for the worse: Piper Jaffray - CNBC
https://apple.news/AMqC3wKHfQQKHwIrF1CHV5g


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

fritter63 said:


> more FUD.....
> 
> Tesla shares are about to take a turn for the worse: Piper Jaffray - CNBC
> https://apple.news/AMqC3wKHfQQKHwIrF1CHV5g


"They're trading at per units sold to market cap of $120,000. Daimler and BMW trade at $30,000. So it's four times any other market cap per units sold out there,"

This isn't a fair statement. If they wanna compare apples to apples, they should look at units of pure EV sales within similar price category and the profit margin per unit. Volume sales & profit are where Tesla truly outshines the competition.

And speaking of competition, what's up with all the FUD regarding EV competition from other automakers as being a threat to Tesla? _Tesla is the threat _to everyone out there! Haven't they seen this chart?

https://www.theatlas.com/charts/rJ3h9xuvE


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

$ Trillion Musk said:


> "They're trading at per units sold to market cap of $120,000. Daimler and BMW trade at $30,000. So it's four times any other market cap per units sold out there,"


This also doesn't take into account that Tesla is much more vertically integrated than every other car manufacturer in the world.
AND they sell solar panels...
AND they sell battery storage...


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

garsh said:


> This also doesn't take into account that Tesla is much more vertically integrated than every other car manufacturer in the world.
> AND they sell solar panels...
> AND they sell battery storage...


AND they have a nationwide (and expanding) Supercharger network!!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Fire sale today!
Does anyone think this downgrade because of "Model 3 weakness" is anything but laughable?
I look forward to quarterly delivery numbers being released soon...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JWardell said:


> Fire sale today!


Ugh! Sooo tempted to buy more. I thought I was done buying.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I thought i was too. apparently not.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I put in an order and of course it shot back up (still down overall obviously) but I don't think it's going to get back to my order. May replace and try again. I agree, it makes zero sense for there to be weakness based on US sales in Q1. Anyone that's paying attention at all knew their US sales would be much lower this quarter.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I swore I wouldn't buy more unless it went back into the 260s...now I'm scrambling to find some cash


I have lots of dry powder but I'm having trouble pulling the trigger this morning. Not because I think Tesla isn't worth $260 but my observation has been that stocks often go down further than I thought possible, almost like they have momentum. I think there's at least a 35% chance it will go into the $240's, especially with no news. But when the current funk is over I expect it to climb like a Falcon 9 with a light payload.


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

There have been some interesting signals on Tesla this past month that would indicate a strong push for Q1 revenue.

1) The software discount surely resulted in a significant cash infusion with little cost.
2) Rollout of the Model Y and deposits for deliveries in late 2020. Again, more revenue and no cost.
3) Internal memo "primary priority" delivering 30,000 by the end of the quarter.

These are typical Elon tactics, which have been seen in the past. 

Being purely objective, I do not take these to be good signals. 

If the company was organically knocking the ball out of the park, there wouldn't be a need to push for revenue. 

The next earnings report will be around May 2, 2019. The Street is a fickle b*tch. We have all seen great earnings reports in the past and the stock goes down.

I am just trying to be objective.

Full Disclosure - I believe the stock is worth over $400 per share. That is based on an objective discounted cash flow analysis of projected owner earnings. But it could take a year or more to get there. I own TSLA, but also trade options around that position. I am currently in a moderately bullish position. (Not a recommendation to buy or sell. Just my opinion.)


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Eric714 said:


> If the company was organically knocking the ball out of the park, there wouldn't be a need to push for revenue.


What? You've never known a type "A" person?


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

I have! He is one. And I love Elon Musk. (One time I said "I want to have his babies" and I have a friend who won't let me live it down.) 

But one of the most important lessons for investing is not to let your emotions drive your decisions. I invest to make money. Hope doesn't make a stock go higher. You have to separate the facts and emotions - in the same way that Elon is able to do this in business. He's very pragmatic. 

As much as I want the stock to go higher, I am afraid that this quarter may report below the lower guidance. I am going to limit my exposure until we get a clearer picture.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Eric714 said:


> But one of the most important lessons for investing is not to let your emotions drive your decisions.


Another important lesson is to learn about a company before buying, believe in their long term prospects and planning, and then hold the stock for the long term.


> As much as I want the stock to go higher, I am afraid that* this quarter* may report below the lower guidance.


This is not how you do it. 

You're making short-term stock price guesses based on incomplete data.
What if you're wrong?
Are you going to feel like jumping back in at a higher price?
Are you going to feel left out if it never reaches these low prices again?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110322039137714176


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

garsh said:


> Another important lesson is to learn about a company before buying, believe in their long term prospects and planning, and then hold the stock for the long term.
> This is not how you do it.


Teaching people how to make money in the stock market is what I do... for a living.  There are literally thousands of people who pay to get my insight.



garsh said:


> You're making short-term stock price guesses based on incomplete data.
> What if you're wrong?


I enter every trade with the notion that _"I am probably wrong about the direction of the stock."_ Therefore, I need to be prepared for that outcome.



garsh said:


> Are you going to feel like jumping back in at a higher price?


"Feelings" do not have a role in my investing decisions. Investments based on feelings are for people who don't care about their money.

Based on my analysis of the company fundamentals, I believe $TSLA is worth over $420. ("Funding secured." lol. But I do believe it's a rational estimate.) There are conservativisms built into my analysis. On top of that, I use a margin of error of 25%. So, if I can buy the stock for less than $315, it's a good buy. What I mean is that if some entity could buy the entire company and take it private, I think it would be a good investment up to $315.

All that being said, $TSLA does not move based on fundamentals alone. There are many forces acting on it. The company has had arguably great earnings and the stock moves down - shorts, institutionals, etc. all act on the stock price.

I really put a lot of work into my investment decisions. Sometimes it takes days of work. I was just sharing my opinion which is not just a whim. Like most of the awesome people in the TeslaGlobalOwnersClub ,I sincerely care about people and I just want to share my experience and insight.

(And I will reiterate that I am just sharing my personal opinion. I am not making any recommendation to buy or sell a security. Every investor needs to make their own assessment and fully understand the risk before trading.)


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

To add a little credibility, I will share some insight and make a prediction. Currently, $TSLA trading at $267.03. I believe that the stock will touch either $254.32 or $280.48 by the end of this week. I make this prediction with a confidence of 68% (one standard deviation for those of you playing at home.)


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Eric714 said:


> To add a little credibility, I will share some insight and make a prediction. Currently, $TSLA trading at $267.03. I believe that the stock will touch either $254.32 or $280.48 by the end of this week. I make this prediction with a confidence of 68% (one standard deviation for those of you playing at home.)


It is a volatile beast, isn't it!! I'm definitely playing along at home.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Eric714 said:


> So, if I can buy the stock for less than $315, it's a good buy.


I'm having trouble reconciling that statement with your previous one:


Eric714 said:


> As much as I want the stock to go higher, I am afraid that this quarter may report below the lower guidance. I am going to limit my exposure until we get a clearer picture


This statement makes it sound like you think it's too risky of a buy even at the current price of $270.


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

garsh said:


> I'm having trouble reconciling that statement with your previous one:
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you think it's too risky of a buy even at the current price of $270.


I hear what you're saying. Let me explain.

$TSLA is one of the most volatile stocks on the market. While I am long term bullish, I wouldn't be surprised if it went lower from here.

I will share something that I consider to be a very powerful tool for looking at the future movements of a stock. It's called "Implied Volatility". As you might deduce from it's name, it's a measure of the volatility that's expected to happen in the future. I call this my "crystal ball." Without going into where it comes from (there is a bunch of square roots and logarithms), I can tell you that it's uncanny in the ability to predict the magnitude of movements in a stock.









Source: TSLA Historical and Implied Volatility

The bluish line is a measure of the Historical Volatility actual volatility of the stock. The gold line is iVolatility.com's 30-day Implied Volatility Index. Currently, it's 57.2%

To put that in perspective, convert it to degrees Celsius to see if it's is hot or not. (Easy for Canucks!) At 57.2% it converts to 135°F. That's very hot! And, for TSLA it can go much higher. (It's been almost 90% in the past year). It means the market is estimating about 3% move up or down every day.

In that graph, you will notice is that the Implied Volatility Index is currently rising. If you look back over the past year, you will notice a pattern of rising hill and cliff that happens every three months. Care to guess what causes that pattern? It's earnings. You will notice that the bluish line sometimes spikes at the same time that the gold line drops. That's because of the Implied Volatility did a good job predicting the historical volatility.

I know that this is a little wonky. But the point is that the stock is volatile and it's likely to become more volatile between now and the next earnings event.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation!


----------

